# In Cyprus in July



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,

We have booked our second visit to Cyprus with a view to moving there (4 year plan)

Everything on the forum is very helpful so far but I have a question which some of you may be able to help us with...

We are arriving in Cyprus at the end of July and this time would like to spend some time taking the kids (ages 5 and 6 1/2) to some fun places.

We will be staying in Latchi again and would like to know what there is in the area for children this young?

Any help as always would be greatly appreciated.

I have a few more questions but the kids are our priority for this holiday and want to make it nice for them, so will ask a little more later.


Kind Regards


Richard


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RichardUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have booked our second visit to Cyprus with a view to moving there (4 year plan)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that Latchi is the best place for children, not a great deal to do there for little ones 
There is always the beach of course and you could hire a boat for a few hours as a treat for them.(just make sure they are wearing lifejackets)
You can also take a trip down to paphos (its only 40 minutes drive) and go to the water park or the bird park(which also has animals).
There is also the aquarium in Paphos and lots of other things to keep the little ones amused.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Veronica,

We will definitely take a look at these. We chose Latchi as we like the quieter areas for holidays although we will be traveling around Cyprus this time to get more of a feel for the country.

We will also be looking at house prices and locations as we really do like the place, we are just unsure about the employment opportunities - again we will be looking at all of this on our visit.

Regards


Richard


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RichardUK said:


> Thanks Veronica,
> 
> We will definitely take a look at these. We chose Latchi as we like the quieter areas for holidays although we will be traveling around Cyprus this time to get more of a feel for the country.
> 
> ...


You have chosen well with Latchi if you like quieter areas. It is our favourite area.
We often go up to Latchi for lunch in one of the fish tavernas.
Also the coast along to towards Pyrgos from Polis and Latchi is so green and picturesque we love to drive along it and stop off for a paddle here and there.
Then there is the drive from there into the Paphos forest which is breathtaking


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You might want to also try the Anassa Hotel and the Nicki Holiday resort as they both have kids clubs and play areas for children up to 10 or 11. Some hotels let you use the facilites for a fee or if you eat a meal there. At times they also do shows and organized activities for kids.


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Cleo,

That's definitely something to bear in mind.

Veronica, I think my wife wanted to take a drive up to the forests this year as we heard a lot about it last year.

We really enjoyed the company in Latchi especially at Nicandros Restaurant - Thanks to one of the guys there we were able to get a very reasonably priced villa tis time (spent a fortune with James Villas last time - Who Know )

To tell you the truth, we just can't wait to get back and chill out for a couple of weeks, if we don't find enough information this time it just means that we'll have to book another holiday later this year or the beginning of next year 

Thanks


Richard


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RichardUK said:


> Thanks Cleo,
> 
> That's definitely something to bear in mind.
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:Always good to have an excuse to come for another holiday


----------

